# Iron Artistry?



## Jormungand (Jul 13, 2010)

Just a question - these 'Iron Artist' challenges I see everywhere.

What are they? Are they a personal challenge where the artist does one a day, or an attempt to crank out 100 pieces in a set amount of time, or a series of super cheap commissions, etc?
I've seen a load of people doing them, but whenever I check their profiles nobody has a journal up explaining what it actually *is.*

So, yes. Let my ignorance on contemporary matters be known!


----------



## Lycan90 (Jul 17, 2010)

You kinda answered to you're own question. XD
Iron artist is all that you listed in you're post.

But some people leave out or add more things to the rules.


----------



## Jormungand (Jul 19, 2010)

Lycan90 said:


> You kinda answered to you're own question. XD
> Iron artist is all that you listed in you're post.
> 
> But some people leave out or add more things to the rules.


 
Oh, ok lol
I was kind of figuring that I knew what it was, but I didn't know if it was specifically *always* requests, or *always *commissions or whatnot. So it's up to the individual, I guess?

Thanks


----------

